

It Is Not Really a "Fund Drive" When They Say "Shut Up and Take Our Money" - Mz
http://micheleincalifornia.blogspot.com/2014/06/it-is-not-really-fund-drive-when-they.html

======
Mz
Metafilter related. And business analysis stuff. I apologize for the terrible
title. It's my third attempt and I am leaving it as is.

